# Fantasy Football - SS.org Style



## Steve (Sep 6, 2006)

Clean Thread...

Season Starts on Thursday..... Are YOU ready for some Fooooootbaaaawwwwl???!!!???


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 6, 2006)

Is the official smack-talking thread?

Now that I understand this a little more, you have one hell of a team!  

Is anybody else here new to this like me?


----------



## Leon (Sep 6, 2006)

i'm not new to the fantasy sports thing, but definitely new to the wide scope of football's players.


----------



## Mykie (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm new to it, so whether if I win or loose, at least I will be able to try it out and see how it&#8217;s done.

GO DEATH SHREDDERS


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2006)

I'm not entirely sure what I did wrong with ESPN's system, but I'm not in love with my team, especially at receiver, but, what the heck?


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 6, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> I'm not entirely sure what I did wrong with ESPN's system, but I'm not in love with my team, especially at receiver, but, what the heck?



Trade????????????????? ???


----------



## Leon (Sep 6, 2006)

someone offered me a trade, and i was going to ask my dad or brother about it, but i forgot thus far. sorry! lol


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 6, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Trade????????????????? ???



I've got four starting RBs, although Portis won't play week one, so, yeah, we can talk...


----------



## Steve (Sep 6, 2006)

I need a running back... and am willing to trade a top line Tight End (Gonzales)... and offers?


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 6, 2006)

Steve said:


> I need a running back... and am willing to trade a top line Tight End (Gonzales)... and offers?



Hell ya! Send me offers!



eaeolian said:


> I've got four starting RBs, although Portis won't play week one, so, yeah, we can talk...



Let's talk!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Hell ya! Send me offers!
> 
> 
> 
> Let's talk!



OK. Look for an offer.


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2006)

Just like with guitars, I'm open to any offers of trades... send 'em.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 7, 2006)

Steve said:


> Just like with guitars, I'm open to any offers of trades... send 'em.



OK, what's the best way to commumicate within the league? ESPN's system seems somewhat overmatched. I NEEDS me a decent tight end!


----------



## Steve (Sep 7, 2006)

Check on your team page, and you'll see any proposed trades (hint, there is at least one waiting for you)... Once you are looking at the trade offer, you can accept it, decline it, or counter offer....

You can also post public trade requests, on the main league webpage, or you can look at anyones rosters and click "propose trade" and select the player you want, and select the players you are offering.

Word.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 7, 2006)

^Yeah, what he said.


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 8, 2006)

I found this site really helpful at determining location of players on there team's depth chart. 

http://www.nfl.com/teams

I hope this helps!


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 9, 2006)

Hey Vic! You should get that Domanick Davis off your roster! He's out for the season. I may be new at this , but, Steve, I'm right, aren't I?


----------



## Mykie (Sep 12, 2006)

I won my first game, hell yeah


----------



## Popsyche (Sep 12, 2006)

Mykie said:


> I won my first game, hell yeah






Me too!


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 12, 2006)

Anybody interested in trading a #1 receiver for Clinton Portis? I've got holes I need to fill...


----------



## Steve (Sep 12, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Anybody interested in trading a #1 receiver for Clinton Portis? I've got holes I need to fill...



Sure... check out my roster and make me an offer!


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2006)

Looks like Popsyche really knows his football (he tried to fool us, and acted lost during the draft process!!)
Congrats at the 3 -0 record.

And on the other side... It seems as though Zimbloth is all talk and no action, as he brings up 
the rear at 0-3. Come on, you're playing against musicians, not gym teachers...make a better effort!


----------



## Leon (Sep 26, 2006)

woo hoo! i'm not in last place!

[action=Leon]knows it's not through any fault of his own.[/action]


----------



## MetalMike (Sep 26, 2006)

I anyone still has faith in Lamont, make me a trade offer.


----------



## eaeolian (Sep 26, 2006)

Way to go, Warrick Dunn!


----------



## Steve (Sep 26, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Way to go, Warrick Dunn!



Atlanta got their ass handed to them last night....


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 2, 2006)

! Thank you defensive juggernaut Seattle! I actually would have done better using the Giants on a bye week! 

Also, I can take no credit for the first 3 weeks as ESPN picked my team. I think that this week shows just how adept I am. 

Boy oh Boy, did my guys suck this week!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 2, 2006)

Hmm. Steve, if I beat you with my QB taking a zero, I'll be absolutely stunned.


----------



## Steve (Oct 2, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Hmm. Steve, if I beat you with my QB taking a zero, I'll be absolutely stunned.



You have REALLY good chance of that happening.... by QB should have gotten 0...he sucked (Carson Palmer)..but it's all good, cause he did it against the Patriots!! 

I had more points scored on my bench than in my starting lineup!!!

Go Reggie Brown and the Eagles tonight, I have 18 points to make up!!


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 11, 2006)

First Place!


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 11, 2006)

metalmike23 said:


> First Place!


----------



## Steve (Oct 11, 2006)

What a great league, everyone is close to the top (Except Zimbloth). Very even!! Great job everyone!


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

Standings Update after Week 6.


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 17, 2006)

Steve, one helluva week to not play Anquan Boldin, eh? Who knew! Who knew!  I only wish that Larry Fitzgerald could have been in on the fun!


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 17, 2006)

Damn, the East is slugging it out...


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Steve, one helluva week to not play Anquan Boldin, eh? Who knew! Who knew!  I only wish that Larry Fitzgerald could have been in on the fun!



Yeah... but I got lucky and had enough points to squeek out a win. You're doing great BTW...

Zimbloth (let's do a live draft) is 0-6!!!


----------



## Steve (Oct 17, 2006)

eaeolian said:


> Damn, the East is slugging it out...



Right on.... It'll be a fun schedule down the stretch..!


----------



## MetalMike (Oct 31, 2006)

7-1!


----------



## Leon (Oct 31, 2006)

...and i'm in last


----------



## Popsyche (Oct 31, 2006)

MetalMike said:


> 7-1!



Consider my ass kicked! Friggin' Dunny!


----------



## Steve (Oct 31, 2006)

MetalMike said:


> 7-1!




Great Start, Mike.....! Halfway there.


----------



## eaeolian (Oct 31, 2006)

I'm surprised I'm doing this well. It's a fun league, though, for sure...


----------



## MetalMike (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Steve... how do the playoffs work? Is it the top 2 teams per division?


----------



## Steve (Nov 28, 2006)

Hey Mike....and all!
One more week left of the regular season, and then it's playoff time. Here is the current Standings and Playoff Rules. There are many teams on the fence that can play for the SS.org Inaugural Fantasy Football Championship. 












The fantasy playoffs begin in the 14th week of the NFL regular season. Round One of the playoffs takes place during the 14th and 15th weeks of the NFL regular season, while Round Two spans the two final weeks of the NFL regular season (weeks 16 and 17). In each playoff game, the team with the highest combined point total after two weeks advances. Each team will have the opportunity to change their active roster between each week (essentially "halftime" of the fantasy game) of playoff play. 
All teams continue to compete throughout the playoffs. The top four teams -- two division champs and two wild card teams -- compete for the League Championship. Division champs are the teams that win the East and West divisions. The two next-best teams according to the tiebreaker below are the wild card teams. *The wild card teams may come from either division.* The top-ranked division champ plays the lowest-ranked wild card team. 
The remaining (5th through 8th/10th/12th depending on league size) teams compete in the consolation bracket.

COMPLETE PLAYOFF RULES


----------



## Buzz762 (Dec 4, 2006)

Hmmm... Zimbloth's team reminds me of the Detroit Lions


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 4, 2006)

Buzz762 said:


> Hmmm... Zimbloth's team reminds me of the Detroit Lions



He's playing a backup QB as a WR?


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 5, 2006)

Made the playoffs!


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2006)

Great Regular Season Guys!!!!!! Most teams were in the playoff hunt right up to the last two weeks, and two teams jumped up and made the playoffs in the final week. Playoffs start next week. Each round consists of two weeks of stats, whoever has the most points against their opponent after two weeks advances to the finals.

Every team participates in the final four weeks, and your final ranking will be for the overall 17 week season. Don't be a Zimbloth and finish the season strong.


Playoff Matchups!








End of Regular Season Standings.


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2006)

This is what were playing for Boys!!!! 

The first ever - Sevenstring.org Championship Trophy.


----------



## eaeolian (Dec 5, 2006)

F'ing DeAngelo Hall...


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> This is what were playing for Boys!!!!
> 
> The first ever - Sevenstring.org Championship Trophy.



That is friggin' awesome!


----------



## Steve (Dec 5, 2006)

The best I could do given my limited photoshop skills. 

 I'll make a miniature version that can fit in the winner signature.


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 5, 2006)

Steve said:


> The best I could do giving my limited photoshop skills.
> 
> I'll make a miniature version that can fit in the winner signature.



I think an 8x10 of that in a frame proclaiming the winner's greatness and dominance would be a fine honorarium!


----------



## MetalMike (Dec 7, 2006)

Steve said:


> This is what were playing for Boys!!!!
> 
> The first ever - Sevenstring.org Championship Trophy.



 

Steve, your gonna take it take it though. LT = Championship


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2006)

MetalMike said:


> Steve, your gonna take it take it though. LT = Championship



You and Willy Parker killed me last night...... I'm in trouble already and it's not even Sunday!


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 8, 2006)

Has anybody heard from my formidable adversary lately?


----------



## Steve (Dec 8, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Has anybody heard from my formidable adversary lately?


He's been around, but I guess not posting much... He just completed a move, I think... He must be too busy setting up his roster, working the waiver wire, and preparing pre game speeches..


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 8, 2006)

Steve said:


> He's been around, but I guess not posting much... He just completed a move, I think... He must be too busy setting up his roster, working the waiver wire, and preparing pre game speeches..



Yeah, and he's won 7 straight!


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 18, 2006)

Holy Crap! I just about got beaten by a guy playing players that were out for the season! I took this guy around here's advice and played Phillip Rivers over Jeff Garcia and J.P. Losman. Negative one point at the QB position! 

Well Steve, It's you an me! I may be coming up there next week to talk smack and imbibe somewhat, in the guise of visiting my sister. Will you be in the neighborhood?


----------



## Steve (Dec 19, 2006)

Popsyche said:


> Holy Crap! I just about got beaten by a guy playing players that were out for the season! I took this guy around here's advice and played Phillip Rivers over Jeff Garcia and J.P. Losman. Negative one point at the QB position!
> 
> Well Steve, It's you an me! I may be coming up there next week to talk smack and imbibe somewhat, in the guise of visiting my sister. Will you be in the neighborhood?



I'll probably be around... I'm going to take some time off of work, so touch base when you get up here... Maybe Chris and Drew can come up here, as well.... 

The two teams to play for the _First Ever Sevenstring.org Fantasy Football Championship_ have been decided!






That's right....me (Steve) and him (Popsyche) are it... Best overall score after two weeks of games will be crowned the winner and be able to sport the Championship Graphic as an avatar or signature!! 






Good Luck, Bill......


----------



## Popsyche (Dec 19, 2006)

^ Thanks! I'm going to need it!

Well Steve, it's getting to be more possible that I'm Derry bound next week. I'll have my kids in tow, and will see if they can't do something with their cousins for few hours. Besides, it will be halftime in our Titanic Tilt! An preference on a night?


----------



## Steve (Dec 31, 2006)

Tiki Barber = 43 points!!!!!  He only scored 3 touchdowns all year!!! 


Looks like you're well on your way to winning the Championship!!!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 1, 2007)

Steve said:


> Tiki Barber = 43 points!!!!!  He only scored 3 touchdowns all year!!!
> 
> 
> Looks like you're well on your way to winning the Championship!!!



Hah! They pull friggin' Jeff Garcia after one series, and the Vikings defense just sucks! 

Congrats Steve! You have one hell of a team!


----------



## Steve (Jan 1, 2007)

Thanks Bill!.... Great games....if any of your players other than Tiki could have scored, you would have won easily. I only beat you by a twenty yard pass/reception/run.... 






Great Job this season everyone!!... I had fun, and hope you did as well.

See you next year - who's in?!!!!


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 2, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> Steve, your gonna take it take it though. LT = Championship



ahem..

congrats man!


----------



## Steve (Jan 3, 2007)

MetalMike said:


> ahem..
> 
> congrats man!



Yeah...LT got me to the playoffs but he only scored 1 touchdown in the finals, and a total of 20 points in 2 weeks.... I was pretty lucky to pull off the championship, especially after Tiki Barber scored 43 points for Popsyche on the Saturday night game! Thank You Vikings defense!


----------



## Popsyche (Jan 3, 2007)

Steve said:


> Thank You Vikings defense!


----------



## Steve (Jan 3, 2007)

Popsyche said:


>





-7 points!!!!!


----------



## MetalMike (Jan 3, 2007)

Im just happy i got as far as I did.. I mean i was 7-1 with a pretty crappy team at one point. I knew I'd die in the playoffs.


----------



## Leon (Jan 3, 2007)

man, i completely lost track of this 

i'll have to try harder next year.


----------



## Vince (Jan 5, 2007)

Leon said:


> man, i completely lost track of this
> 
> i'll have to try harder next year.



me too 

Once the cards began to tank (week 2 lol), I kinda lost my desire to follow football as much this year.


----------



## MetalMike (Jul 29, 2007)

Are you guys up for Fantasy Football again this year?


----------



## B Lopez (Jul 29, 2007)

Sure. I've never played before though


----------

